# de scribus 1.2 à scribus 1.3



## artaud (11 Avril 2006)

Bonjour

je m'amusais un peu avec Scribus 1.2 sur G5 10.3.9 et ai découvert avec le forum qu'il y avait une version 1.3.3. (Thierry6 : http://aqua.scribus.net/) Me suis dit très bien je l'installe. Je suis un peu simplet, je me suis dit l'ancienne in the poubelle, il va bien se débrouiller tout seul. J'ai chargé l'autre, l'ai installé, avec les Librairies framework divers, je me suis dit ça roule. Eh bien non
Alors vous dire comment j'ai installé la première, j'ai un peu oublié, j'ai du faire cela avec les outils du terminal et Fink, il m'a même installé XDarwin, qui ne démarre plus depuis que j'ai récupéré X 11, mais j'en ai pas trop besoin, je laisse tout ça tranquille
Alors si quelqu'un pouvait me dépatouiller de cette histoire ce serait bien gentil.
Que faire ? Pour désinstaller l'ancienne version de Scribus ? Et avoir droit à la nouvelle ? Peut-être n'y ai-je pas droit ? Merci, mais tout de même, moi juriste, je passe ma vie à essayer de rendre claires les choses compliquées, et quand je jette un il, et même les deux, sur les 2 ou 300 pages de l'installation de Fink, cela reste pour moi quelque chose de très curieux.
A revoir.


----------



## Thierry6 (19 Avril 2006)

si tu es juriste, alors moi j'ai peur, on ne sait jamais, je ne répond pas   

Bon, si je comprends tout, tu as installé Scribus 1.2 avec Fink et scribus 1.3 en presque natif avec aqua.scribus.

Les deux versions sont complètement indépendantes, l'une peut fonctionner même si l'autre est installée, en tous cas aucune n'empêche l'autre de fonctionner.

regarde si tu n'as pas un .scribus à la base de ton dossier utilisateur (tu ouvres le Terminal et tu tapes 
ls -la
si tu l'as, tu le supprimes avec
rm -rf .scribus

si tu veux désinstaller Fink, simplement mets le répertoire /sw dans la corbeille.

Pour scribus 1.3, un truc bête, mais dans ton dossier /library/frameworks,
as tu bien les frameworks Qt, ghostscript, Freetype,....
et pas Librairies-A et Librairies-B ?

si ce n'est pas ça, essaye de poster le rapport de Console lorsque tu lances l'application (dans utilitaires), ça peut être utile.


----------



## artaud (19 Avril 2006)

Merci de me répondre, c'est gentil Les juristes sont des gens très gentils aussi, surtout ceux de droit international public
Pour ce qui est de Scribus 1.3.3, cela à l'air de ne pas trop mal fonctionner
Ai effectivement supprimé le scribus à la base de mon dossier utilisateur : Terminal rm -rf .scribus.
Ai chargé en "natif" Scribus 1.3.3, rangé dans mes App. Chargé Libraries A et B et déversé leurs "contenus" dans Biblio/Frameworks. Ai installé Ghostscript 8.5 au même endroit.
Persiste un petit problème, quand se lance "Scribus", message suivant : attention, Le programme suivant est absent : Ghostscript : vous ne pouvez pas utiliser d'images EPS ni l'aperçu". Peut-être n'est-il pas à la bonne place ?


----------



## Thierry6 (19 Avril 2006)

Bon, un publiciste, ça va, ça ne fait pas trop de procès !  

en fait, tu as la réponse sur le site aqua scribus, tu dois aller dans les préférences et lui indiquer où se situe ghostscript

After that the Ghostscript executable is located at:

/Library/Frameworks/Ghostscript.framework/bin/gsc

You should enter this location in Edit->Preferences->External Tools.


----------



## artaud (19 Avril 2006)

merci.


----------



## Thierry6 (19 Avril 2006)




----------

